
Show HN: Create interactive backgrounds with Brusher - kamranahmed_se
https://kamranahmed.info/brusher/
======
zeeshanu
I can't remember right now, but I saw a similar background on some website
where they had put the blurry demo of the website in the background and moving
the mouse over it kept it un-blurring. Looks nice!

